# So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it?



## Overcast (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello, my name is Charlie. I've been hanging out on these forums for a little while now.

Part of the reason why I was drawn to Chris and his antics was because he and I both have autism. I was curious to see who someone with the same kind of diagnosis as I did lived. And frankly I was somewhat horrified. To the point that I realized that if I didn't get my shit together, I would probably end up just like him. So I guess I sorta have him to thank for setting an example.

So anyway, I was just curious to see who else on here has autism, aspergers or whatever else is on that spectrum. And if you don't, do you have a friend or family member who does? What was your experience with it?

My brother and I were both born with autism. He was hit a bit harder than I was. Both he and I were a bit obsessed with structure and routine. As a little kid, I would place all my dinosaur toys in a line and have them face the same direction. If anyone moved them, I would get upset. I was also pretty rude towards people and acted up a lot in public. 

I'm a lot better at these kinds of things now, but my brother still has some issues. For example, recently we were told that we would leave for somewhere at a specific time. My dad decided we would leave a bit earlier than that, and when we were about to leave, I told my brother who was in the middle of a game, we were leaving. He got a bit anxious and upset because he was told we were leaving at a specific time. I tried telling him that he can just pause the game and play it when we came back, but that didn't help much. My dad was the one who had to calm him down.

Still, despite his faults, he is pretty knowledgeable about things. He's good at remembering dates, especially when it came to old cartoons like Mickey Mouse or the like. Plus he helps my parents out in their real estate business by helping our dad check out the houses we're selling to make sure they aren't broken into or being occupied by squatters. 

So how about you guys?


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Hi, I'm Mike.

I don't have autism but I have another condition that involves impaired social functioning, but fortunately my case is mild. I don't care to divulge what I have.

That said, I can sympathize with people who have autism and their impaired social functioning. I can see why it would be frustrating.


----------



## Male (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Don't we already have a thread for this?
viewforum.php?f=10


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Charlie. I'm Red.

When I was 12, my mom told the teachers I had moderate to severe ADHD because I failed a school assignment because I didn't want to do it because I had no sleep the night prior. I was put on meds after being told I have a *very* minor case of it, but I still think I may have been misdiagnosed. I had made straight A's on every test and assignment until middle school and had no behavioral problems or issues with focusing, so that just leads me to believe I was told I had it, not that I've had it prior to that event. These days, I always blame myself for my own failures, and I just try my best to ignore everything that happened and just go on with life.

My older brother and youngest sister, however, probably do have ADD or some form of autism. They're both loud, violent, self centered, and lack empathy, but astonishingly, despite that my sister probably had it worse, she's been handling it a lot better than my brother who still continues to constantly disappoint me and drag me into trouble with him.

The structure thing wasn't a problem for any of us. I'm organized, but if something I've organized gets messed up, I shrug and say, "I'll fix it later, no big deal." I've always been like that too, so my room wasn't constantly clean, but when I cleaned, holy fuck did I clean. My brother's messy and has always had a lot of collections of things I thought were weird or stupid. I had very few collections and routines because when I get something, I use it every chance I can. I was also the one that wanted to try new things all the time. I hated repetition and I always needed things to be fresh and new and make every day an experience. My brother, on the other hand, would always get mad and hit me when I touched something without letting him know. Although I always put myself in his shoes and would get really upset at the thought of anyone being so attached to material objects that could easily be destroyed. It'd really upset me, to the point of crying sometimes. My brother, however, would see me cry, say, "haha, faggot," and go back to indulging himself with whatever. He does act up in public sometimes as well. Whenever he's with my mom, it becomes awful. He's always screaming and shouting at her, and again, since I'm the empathetic one, I curl up and exclude myself because I feel awful for the both of them.

I'm always punctual with everything. When classes start at 8:00, I'm sure that I'm there at 7:50 sharp. My brother tells me I should just take it easy and show up late because who the fuck cares about stupid shit like college, but yeah, I care, and he can't understand that. He makes it a point to not show up on time to anything, and I make it a point to show up early or on time. But good luck trying to make him do something spontaneous, even if it's his responsibility. Like one time, I was taking a shower in the afternoon, and my brother tells me to pick up my dad as soon as I step in the shower because it was 3:45 and he gets out at 4. I told my brother to go do it because I was busy. What does he do? 4 minutes later, he starts pounding on the door telling me to go pick him up. I asked why he didn't go yet if it was such a big deal. He went silent and left. I take around 10 minutes with my shower, and another 5 to 10 to get dressed, brush my teeth, dry my hair, etc. When I get out, he's on his computer, just staring at it, not doing anything. It was already 4:05 and nobody had left the house. I told him to go pick him up, and he acted like it was my fault for being hygienic and asking him to pick him up. My dad fucking unloaded on him when he got home at 4:30.

My brother's good at math, writing, history, stuff like that, but he's not devoted at all to those things. He made C's and D's constantly in school and never showed up to his classes. He definitely has an attitude problem. He at least helped out when my grandfather was clearing out a lot, but he was in it for the money at the start. Took him a while to realize why I love labor so much, but I don't think he'd want to do it again.




			
				Male said:
			
		

> Don't we already have a thread for this?
> viewforum.php?f=10


That's for experiences with other people who have it. This thread's asking if you have it. Yeah, same general subject, but IMO, it'd be kind of rude to just have an "autism thread."


----------



## Overcast (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Male said:
			
		

> Don't we already have a thread for this?
> viewforum.php?f=10



Do we? Apologies, I probably should have checked before hand. :/


----------



## spaps (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I mentioned this on the chat awhile back, but when I was born, the doctors almost diagnosed me with Aspergers. I guess they decided that I didn't have it, though. But I still have some Aspergers-like (for the sake of a better word) qualities.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

*Pennywise* Oh yes, Georgie. We have Austism. We ALL have Autism down here. And when you're down here with us YOU'LL HAVE AUTISM TOO!!!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I've been diagnosed with anxiety issues, and I take medicine for it, but I wonder a lot if i have mild aspergers. I don't do well in social situations. I feel like always sound like a 'tard when I go out. Especially at job interviews. I feel like an 8 year old in an obese 30 year old body.


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Hi Charlie (great name, BTW. I don't know why there aren't more Charlie's these days)


I don't have autism. I'm just an asshole. My half-brother is a 'sperg though. (man that kid is like wikipedia.) so i'm pretty familiar with that particular spectrum of social impairment. 

You're not like Chris, Charlie. You used the words _"i realized"_ and _"get my shit together"_ in the same sentence.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

True. All you have to do is realize you have problems and try to overcome them, no matter how lamely, and you aren't like Chris.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Actually to be honest I probably am somewhere on the 'Tisms/'Spergers spectrum. I often have trouble reading social cues and other things common with those on the spectrum, but I've never been diagnosed. I do have ADHD and Bipolar Disorder.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

No.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				somejerk said:
			
		

> Hi Charlie (great name, BTW. I don't know why there aren't more Charlie's these days)



Thanks! 



			
				brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> No.



I like you. Straight and to the point.


----------



## Picklepower (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I have Aspergers, I have a young cousin who probably has Aspergers or some form of Autism. I know various people with Aspergers, I have a friend who's little sister has it, and when I heard the way she talked, it reminded me of how I was at that age.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

The Internet is making us all autistic.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				The Dude said:
			
		

> Actually to be honest I probably am somewhere on the 'Tisms/'Spergers spectrum. I often have trouble reading social cues and other things common with those on the spectrum, but I've never been diagnosed. I do have ADHD and Bipolar Disorder.


I thought I was bipolar at some point, but I just sort of realized I get angry sometimes, and it's up to me to control that. Again, pretty sure I don't have ADHD because no matter if I'm on or off medication, I focus the same and still behave the way I normally would on any other day. There's also the whole thing with time management. People diagnosed with ADD/ADHD usually have a hard time managing their time. Honestly, I don't have that problem, so that just drives me to the conclusion that I don't have it. No difficulty picking up on social cues, facial expression or detecting sarcasm either. There's a lot I can tell you about certain disorders, but my knowledge of these things only go so far.

And I forgot to say, scorptatious, you have the same name as my half brother, who's a pretty cool guy that I hardly get to see. My dad's name is technically Charlie (everyone in the family calls him that), but his real name is a variant of it (not Charles either, it's in another language).


----------



## spaps (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> The Internet is making us all autistic.


And when we've all been made autistic, the Internet Gods will take over the world, and we'll be helpless to stop them.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I have no known weaknesses or mental disabilities.


----------



## YouDorks (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

My diagnosis: (I don't flaunt, nor do I take pride in it)





My brother's a bit deeper on the spectrum, though... his diagnosis is HFA. I've heard they're basically the same in the DSM-V.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				YouDorks said:
			
		

> My diagnosis: (I don't flaunt, nor do I take pride in it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you and your brother twins? My brother and I are twins and I sometimes wonder how we would both ended up with autism.


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Well, I have autism and I'm dating someone with autism and my cousin has autism so there!

I was diagnosed unusually early for someone on the high-functioning end mainly because I was extremely above average for my age for a while until I was 5 years old and I sort of plateaued a bit. Most people expected a kid this young with autism to be retarded or a total savant and I was neither of them. Again, I was just above average at best...

Now I am in a relationship with someone with autism I guess it is kind of different, but not too different. I mean, we are very content with being chaste which I guess is kind of unusual, especially in today's day and age where sexless relationships are looked upon as bad and even if you decided to be chaste until marriage, you better have lots of temptation and stuff. To me, I just don't really see a point, if I were to right now, it would just feel very forced like "sex for the sake of having sex and that is what society dictates we do" kinda sex.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 17, 2013)

*Are you on the autistic spectrum?*

I've noticed that many people who follow Chris mention that they are on the autistic spectrum themselves. I'm curious if my observation correlates with reality in this forum.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Are you on the autistic spectrum?*

I've never been formally diagnosed with an ASD but from the difficulties I have making friends and starting relationships, my experience closely resembles individuals suffering from either nonverbal learning disorder or mild Asperger's Syndrome. Essentially, I'm blind to body language, and this has made many childhood and adolescent milestones a struggle for me.

As a child, I was what you would call "obnoxious" or "annoying" to most of my peers: I would have limited interests, prate endlessly about a topic others had no interest in, talk over people to get my word in, etc. By the time high school came around, I stopped being "annoying", only by checking out of social relationships entirely and spending four years alone in my room. From Pre-K to 12th grade, I had not made a single close friend. Dating, a social activity heavily dependent on body language and subtle mating dances, was and still is my definitive "hardest thing in the world". Today, I only have two or three people I can describe as close friends. 

I honestly just figured I was fat or ugly or something until I met my current girlfriend, who basically told me I never seem to pick up on anything subtle, can't understand sarcasm from her or others, and need to have everything explicitly spelled out. Until I met her, I honestly had no idea, but it all makes sense in retrospect. US mental healthcare is broken and useless, so I refuse to get tested for anything. All I have to go by are elementary school tests, which revealed _extremely_ strong verbal aptitude and a simultaneous mathematics and reasoning deficiency...a disparity that fits the diagnostic criteria for NVLD or milder forms of AS. There's also a theory that NVLD is the same as AS, and to call it differently would be splitting hairs...but generally, people with AS tend to be good at that math and reasoning stuff I was deplorable at (usually tended to score straight B's in these areas compared to straight A's in English, spelling, etc.).


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Are you on the autistic spectrum?*

Nope. I'm just weird.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Are you on the autistic spectrum?*

only autistic when i post here.


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Are you on the autistic spectrum?*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> only autistic when i post here.


"CWC'tism"


----------



## spaps (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Are you on the autistic spectrum?*

I was almost diagnosed with aspergers as a child. Explains a lot, actually.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Are you on the autistic spectrum?*

My mom thought I had mild autism when I was a kid because I had very strict speaking patters and hated change, but I think that was because I was an only child who had to follow my mom to a lot of lectures for her master's degree.

I'm normal now.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Are you on the autistic spectrum?*

I've taken online tests related to the autism spectrum on 23andme.com (a personal genome analyzing service). One test is the the Empathy Quotient, another is about the Systematizing Quotient, and the third is about reading others emotions in their eyes. I scored average for the EQ, above average for the SQ, and average for the emotion-eye reading test. I've only learned recently from my psychiatric therapist that I may be on the autism spectrum (most likely high functioning/Asperger's), and it explains so much in my life.

Similar to OPL, I was mute as a young child and had to go to speech therapy. My worried mother put me in the "special ed" version of preschool, which I noted even as a young child that the children there were far worse off mentally than me. I didn't really learn how to talk until I was 4-5. But even if I did know how to talk, I didn't make friends easily since I preferred to keep to myself and study and collect the pebbles on the playground.

I've always been a bit weird and eccentric. I was obsessed over specific topics such as rocks and birds (which I am still obsessed with today!) and didn't dress fashionably. I didn't really know to socialize properly with others either; more often than not I inadvertently embarrassed myself. Some pricks in elementary school thought it would be fun to bully me for being "weird." This only served to make me paranoid and bitter towards new people in general.

Somehow I've been able to make friends and meet new nice people, mostly of the nerdy and friendly types. I'm still eccentric, but nowadays people just find it interesting and I make people laugh with it. But I hate socializing and meeting new people. Looking people in the eyes is almost unbearable for me. And I never truly understand people, because I still don't understand social cues. I might be missing out on some vital social cue that I'm pissing someone off or something. I'm much happier studying geology and ornithology in solitude than trying to understand the enigma that is human social interaction.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I've noticed that many people who follow Chris mention that they are on the autistic spectrum themselves. I'm curious if my observation correlates with reality in this forum.



So you necroed a six month old thread the other day but missed that there's already a thread for discussing your autism here in General?   

Merging them now.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish the search engine was better so that I could specifically search in specific forums, such as searching in General specifically. When I tried searching for a forum like this today what I got were pages related to Chris that I had to sift through.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I wish the search engine was better so that I could specifically search in specific forums, such as searching in General specifically. When I tried searching for a forum like this today what I got were pages related to Chris that I had to sift through.



Or you could've, y'know, clicked on the number two at the bottom, gone back one page and perused thread topics and found it.


----------



## SlowInTheMinds (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

My brother is a PDD-NOS case.

I just have ADD and very rapid cycling bipolar disorder


----------



## Surtur (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I am a being of fire and unholy rage. Does that count?


----------



## c-no (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I don't have autism but a friend of mine from college does, specifically he is a high-functioning autistic. I find him to be a rather good person, especially as brony who isn't some crazed fan-boy. As far as I remember, he said he uses internet memes to be predictable in what he is trying to say I believe. I'd have to ask him again to remember what he means by it.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Although never diagnosed, I was thought to have been autistic when I was younger, and maybe still have some mild form of it as I have gotten older, who knows.


----------



## Fialovy (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Surtur said:
			
		

> I am a being of fire and unholy rage. Does that count?



I dunno, but you know, the internet makes everyone autistic soooooo...


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Ooh, me! I have da ass burgers.


----------



## wheat pasta (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I'm on the spectrum. I had a lot of trouble with sensory input as a child, certain sights/sounds/smells and even flavors would just cause me to shut down. I also had to teach myself social cues, how to laugh, etc. I still manifest some obvious symptoms like speaking too loud occasionally without realizing, not liking to be touched by or particularly close to most people and a strong aversion to change in routine. Most people don't even know that about me and are pretty surprised if it comes up in conversation.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

>> still manifest some obvious symptoms like speaking too loud occasionally without realizing,<<

I have that issue. My ears always feel turned down in volume compared to others. I had a hearing test done when I was in college, because I was super embarrassed about my hearing problems. They didn't find any issues :/


----------



## KatsuKitty (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				wheat pasta said:
			
		

> I'm on the spectrum. I had a lot of trouble with sensory input as a child, certain sights/sounds/smells and even flavors would just cause me to shut down. I also had to teach myself social cues, how to laugh, etc. I still manifest some obvious symptoms like speaking too loud occasionally without realizing, not liking to be touched by or particularly close to most people and a strong aversion to change in routine. Most people don't even know that about me and are pretty surprised if it comes up in conversation.



Rats, those are another two things I forgot. Change in routine is UNBEARABLE to me (finding a job provoked a lot of anxiety) and I hate hate hate loud sounds. When my dog gets up and barks out of nowhere, I feel like tearing my hair out until the loudness stops. Dunno if these are expressly "autistic" traits though, or just eccentricities.


----------



## Null (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

It's possible I may have autism. I doubt it though. I'm just not a people person.

As for people I know, my dear friend CompyRex has severe autism.


----------



## spaps (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Null said:
			
		

> It's possible I may have autism. I doubt it though. I'm just not a people person.
> 
> As for people I know, my dear friend CompyRex has severe autism.


Compy just has Square Disease.


----------



## AtroposHeart (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I am an aspie and have been diagnosed by my psych doctor.


----------



## exball (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				AtroposHeart said:
			
		

> I am an aspie and have been diagnosed by my psych doctor.



Faker. :x


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Oh! I've forgot a couple of other Asperger's symptoms I have. People often say I talk too loudly, or that I have a very resonating voice. It's quite useful for reading books aloud for classes though.  8-) 

I'm also extremely clumsy/uncoordinated, which is why I don't like sports. I had taken several swimming lessons classes as a child, yet I _still_ don't know how to swim correctly. I just don't have the finely tuned motor skills required to coordinate my limbs to properly swim, play tennis, dance, etc.


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Null said:
			
		

> It's possible I may have autism. I doubt it though. I'm just not a people person.
> 
> As for people I know, my dear friend CompyRex has severe autism.











			
				CompyRex said:
			
		

> I have no known weaknesses or mental disabilities.


----------



## Scuttle456 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Experience with Autistics?*

Does anyone have any real life expereince with autistic/ aspertistic individuals  ? If so any funny encounters? any thoughtful, moving encounters... What was it like knowing or getting to know one  ?


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Experience with Autistics?*



			
				Scuttle456 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any real life expereince with autistic/ aspertistic individuals  ? If so any funny encounters? any thoughtful, moving encounters... What was it like knowing or getting to know one  ?


Merged.


----------



## exball (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Experience with Autistics?*



			
				Scuttle456 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any real life expereince with autistic/ aspertistic individuals  ? If so any funny encounters? any thoughtful, moving encounters... What was it like knowing or getting to know one  ?


If you want to experience autism you can just take a look at this forums ban list.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Experience with Autistics?*



			
				The Hunter said:
			
		

> Scuttle456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You beat me to this!


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I'm Facebook friends with a guy with autism, PDD-NOS with comorbid anxiety. He had to take a lot of speech therapy when he was a kid, and his voice sounds odd. His two interests are music and foreign languages. He got on trouble on YouTube and some online forums for claiming to speak a ridiculously large amount of languages. He quit YouTube but has a band channel, besides his Facebook and whatever online accounts he still has. When he got kicked off a forum he wanted me to help him get back on, but of course I refused and told him that wasn't appropriate.

He still has his quirks, but he's definitely growing as a person. He's from the Toronto area and is studying to become a Spanish interpreter. And no, he hasn't asked me to help him overturn any bans in a long time.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Experience with Autistics?*



			
				Scuttle456 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any real life expereince with autistic/ aspertistic individuals  ? If so any funny encounters? any thoughtful, moving encounters... What was it like knowing or getting to know one  ?



ffs not all aspies are the same

i'm an aspie


----------



## exball (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Experience with Autistics?*



			
				Altissimo said:
			
		

> Scuttle456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please, stop taking the lime lite from the TRUE AND HONEST autistics.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I'm romantically involved with an aspie. One who takes great pride in how she steals the limelight from TRUE and HONEST autistics


----------



## CatParty (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Same thing


----------



## wheat pasta (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> I'm romantically involved with an aspie. One who takes great pride in how she steals the limelight from TRUE and HONEST autistics


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I wanna steal the limelight! Can I steal the limelight too?


----------



## Scuttle456 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

My uncle definitly has a form of it ( though he is undiagnosed)

He is 60 years old and still lives with my grandmother (alternating between her house and a downtown hotel room)

He weighs about 95 pounds and knows everything about old tv shows ( I love Lucy, Gilligans Island, Mickey mouse club etc.)

He is very gruff and crotechety but he truly enjoys speaking to his nieces and nephews ( and siblings) when he gets the relativly rare opprotunity to


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

You guys should really give up the autistic lifestyle, It's not healthy.


----------



## ON 190 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Foulmouth said:
			
		

> You guys should really give up the autistic lifestyle, It's not healthy.



Autism's a hell of a drug


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I live in Belarus, and I haven't met anyone who has autism. Some Russian hipsters who are obsessed with Western pop culture often call themselves Aspergers because they think that simple social awkwardness sounds more glorified when it is referred by an American psychiatric term that is not used by Russian psychiatrists, but I doubt that they actually have Asperger's syndrome. Autistics do exist here, but they are _very_ rare.

It's rather weird that there are so many people on autistic spectrum in the United States and Canada. Belarus got hit hard by radioactive fallout from the Chernobyl disaster. For a few years after 1986, there was a large spike of registered cases of Down syndrome and other very nasty genetic illnesses among newborn children in the irradiated areas of the country. Russia had to deal with a gigantic rise of alcoholism and drug abuse during the catastrophic period of 1990s. Yet there are very few autistics in Belarus and in Russia (and in other former Soviet republics). A child who gets born with autism is usually regarded with curiosity by people around here (except his peers, who'd bully the hell out of him). It would make sense if autism and other similar syndromes were widespread in our part of of the globe, but why it is so common in America?


----------



## Connor Bible (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I have HFA/Asperger syndrome, but it doesn't define me as a person. Sometimes, I forget I have it.


----------



## exball (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Guardian G.I. said:
			
		

> I live in Belarus, and I haven't met anyone who has autism. Some Russian hipsters who are obsessed with Western pop culture often call themselves Aspergers because they think that simple social awkwardness sounds more glorified when it is referred by an American psychiatric term that is not used by Russian psychiatrists, but I doubt that they actually have Asperger's syndrome. Autistics do exist here, but they are _very_ rare.
> 
> It's rather weird that there are so many people on autistic spectrum in the United States and Canada. Belarus got hit hard by radioactive fallout from the Chernobyl disaster. For a few years after 1986, there was a large spike of registered cases of Down syndrome and other very nasty genetic illnesses among newborn children in the irradiated areas of the country. Russia had to deal with a gigantic rise of alcoholism and drug abuse during the catastrophic period of 1990s. Yet there are very few autistics in Belarus and in Russia (and in other former Soviet republics). A child who gets born with autism is usually regarded with curiosity by people around here (except his peers, who'd bully the hell out of him). It would make sense if autism and other similar syndromes were widespread in our part of of the globe, but why it is so common in America?



Simple, America is a land of immigrants. We practically invented autism. You are very welcome.


----------



## GGGBYBYBY (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I have a cousin with Autism, I don't know how far along the spectrum he might be, he can speak is all I really know. I don't really get to see too much of him these days because we don't always go over to see my other relatives that often anymore and when we do it normally ends up being on days I'm working or days my aunt isn't over there so I don't get to talk to him much which is a bit of shame, I'd actually like to get to know my cousins a bit better one day.


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I have Asperger's, I could have easily ended up a lolcow and a lot like Chris-chan had I not pulled my shit together as a teenager, I still have a number of typical behaviors and signs of Asperger's, but live in my own place, prepare my own meals sometimes (altho I do eat my fair share of q-sands, delivery and takeout) and am pretty much independent. I am on a   too.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Stratochu said:
			
		

> I have Asperger's, I could have easily ended up a lolcow and a lot like Chris-chan had I not pulled my shit together as a teenager, I still have a number of typical behaviors and signs of Asperger's, but live in my own place, prepare my own meals sometimes (altho I do eat my fair share of q-sands, delivery and takeout) and am pretty much independent. I am on a   too.



Same here. Once I turned 18, I knew then and there to straighten the fuck up.

Oh, name's Phil, I've been diagnosed with Aspergers since I was three. Not that many people _would_ notice right away; because I can feed and clean myself, as well as keep control of my money. 

That being said, I'm still with my mother - partially out of choice, and partially because we're broke as all hell right now and she leans on me for financial support. Think about Chris' money situation, but in reverse. Haven't applied for a , though I've been meaning to in order to get more money to provide for the both of us.

I'm also a jewelry maker, as my name implies, for my local Autism center. Said jewelry helps fund the programs run by the center, including the one I'm in. I've also been told that I'm very creative, having received high marks in my art and English classes over the years. I've also been complimented for the jewelry and artwork I make. Hell I practice drawing and animation as a hobby, and maybe I'll post some more of my works on here again someday.

Academic wise, I'm about average. As mentioned, I excelled in my art and English courses during my school years. But I always had a hard time with math - not the easy stuff, that I know. But harder things like adding/subtracting fractions. I was legitimately surprised when I found out I made the honor roll at my high school. Especially given my problems with math.

Wait, does that mean I'm stealing limelight from TRUE AND HONEST Autistic by mentioning all that?


----------



## A-Stump (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I don't really see how anyone with autism on a tugboat could be here, a forum for a guy on a tugboat. Most of the discussion about Chris's tugboat either has to do with how he wastes it or doesn't deserve it. I'm not going to get too much into it again but how can you be here in any fashion that isn't ironic in nature. It makes no sense.


----------



## exball (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Foulmouth said:
			
		

> You guys should really give up the autistic lifestyle, It's not healthy.


I like to live life on the autistic fringe.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Foulmouth said:
			
		

> You guys should really give up the autistic lifestyle, It's not healthy.



I didn't choose the autistic lyfe, the autistic lyfe chose me.


----------



## Silver (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				A-Stump said:
			
		

> I don't really see how anyone with autism on a tugboat could be here, a forum for a guy on a tugboat. Most of the discussion about Chris's tugboat either has to do with how he wastes it or doesn't deserve it. I'm not going to get too much into it again but how can you be here in any fashion that isn't ironic in nature. It makes no sense.





**

i cant


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				A-Stump said:
			
		

> I don't really see how anyone with autism on a tugboat could be here, a forum for a guy on a tugboat. Most of the discussion about Chris's tugboat either has to do with how he wastes it or doesn't deserve it. I'm not going to get too much into it again but how can you be here in any fashion that isn't ironic in nature. It makes no sense.



But see, that's just it - he spends it _all_ on vidya when he should be using it for bills, food and rent.

Most people who have a disability paycheck tend to put it towards the latter, as that shit comes first and foremost. *Especially* if you can't find, get or have been laid off of, a job.


----------



## Scuttle456 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Guardian G.I. said:
			
		

> I live in Belarus, and I haven't met anyone who has autism. Some Russian hipsters who are obsessed with Western pop culture often call themselves Aspergers because they think that simple social awkwardness sounds more glorified when it is referred by an American psychiatric term that is not used by Russian psychiatrists, but I doubt that they actually have Asperger's syndrome. Autistics do exist here, but they are _very_ rare.
> 
> It's rather weird that there are so many people on autistic spectrum in the United States and Canada. Belarus got hit hard by radioactive fallout from the Chernobyl disaster. For a few years after 1986, there was a large spike of registered cases of Down syndrome and other very nasty genetic illnesses among newborn children in the irradiated areas of the country. Russia had to deal with a gigantic rise of alcoholism and drug abuse during the catastrophic period of 1990s. Yet there are very few autistics in Belarus and in Russia (and in other former Soviet republics). A child who gets born with autism is usually regarded with curiosity by people around here (except his peers, who'd bully the hell out of him). It would make sense if autism and other similar syndromes were widespread in our part of of the globe, but why it is so common in America?



It is quite common in the Angolosphere I believe because there are quite a few mental health resources and knowledge among the communities about autism. I don't know much about Russia or the former USSR, but it could be that the mental health resources in that region are not as widespread as in the west... sorry I mean no offense...

You are from Belarus? Zdrastvuite Denichs! Where in Belarus are you? Do you think your leader will be overthrown soon? Also, do you think someone like Chris chan could exist at all in Belarus?


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Hello Charlie,

  I actually have a few things, such as Bipolar and Aspbergers. I am not sure why I just gave that away though.


----------



## exball (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Altissimo said:
			
		

> A-Stump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smell conflict.


----------



## spaps (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				A-Stump said:
			
		

> I don't really see how anyone with autism on a tugboat could be here, a forum for a guy on a tugboat. Most of the discussion about Chris's tugboat either has to do with how he wastes it or doesn't deserve it. I'm not going to get too much into it again but how can you be here in any fashion that isn't ironic in nature. It makes no sense.


[youtube]OGp9P6QvMjY[/youtube]


----------



## Stratochu (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> A-Stump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Most of mine goes toward rent, utilities, cable/internet and cell phone/internet (but changing providers on phone/mobile web soon), I get roughly $200 a month on food stamps that I don't squander on shit, and I have money saved up for my hobbies and to buy a car, and I save money ahead of time for when I want q-sands, pizza, Chinese, burritos or whatnot. Books and movies are a cinch because of the public library. I don't waste my tugboat (which is the same type as Chris gets, SSDI gotten from disability before age 22 and my dad's work history)

edit: FWIW I live in a public-housing project and pay about $200 a month in rent on a studio apartment about the size of   and   's "bedroom".


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Yeah, I've got me a touch of the Aspergers. Got diagnosed with it and the doctor said something like, "on a scale of 1-10 with 1 being normal, 10 being totally autistic and 6 being Aspergers. You're a 6." I'm that guy that's kinda strange but you just don't know why that is. There's just something different about me and that can work to my advantage. Women see as being "mysterious" and somehow "broken" which means they want to get to know me better and try to "fix" me. 

Really when you get down to it I can pretty much function in normal society. There's no barriers that I face and while I have some problems in social situations, I've found that being the strong, silent type works for me. I have a degree, a job, a girlfriend and my own place. Hell, I'm practically a normalfag when you get down to it.


----------



## hellbound (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

My father has Asperger's. He was only diagnosed a few years ago. I'm certainly almost entirely to the neurotypical side of the spectrum but I may have a couple tiny traits here and there like the special interests and liking routines. My brother is probably mostly NT but a bit more on the spergy side; he definitely seems to have problems empathizing. 

When my father was diagnosed a lot of things suddenly started making sense. He always had a problem with improvisation and changing plans. He's collected hundreds of war games, read all their rules, learned about their battles, but never actually played more than a couple. He was always kind of distant emotionally, and not in the normal "men don't share emotions" way. I absolutely know it's not his fault, but I still wonder if growing up with that "damaged" me, for lack of a better term.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Connor said:
			
		

> I have HFA/Asperger syndrome, but it doesn't define me as a person. Sometimes, I forget I have it.



Yeah, this. I was diagnosed with Aspergers (pronounced 'harbin*g*er' or 'mana*g*e', not 'ass-burgers', silly Americans   ) when I was nine years old, but I try to avoid making a big fuss about it, or using as an excuse for my flaws in life. That's not to say I don't have obvious-as-hell symptoms, because I do. I have serious issues with looking people in the eyes when holding a conversation (I usually look over their shoulder/ down at the floor) and I often miss a lot of social-cues that "normal people" pick up immediately. Plus, I have been known to have huge sperg-like interests over the things I'm a fan of, and it shows. This, combined with my love of colour, makes me seriously wonder why I didn't grow up to be a total recolour-tard, and I'm glad it's not the case.

Regardless of all this, I try my best to fit in with society as best as I can. I'm in college, getting good-grades, and I intend to get a decent job, and not depend on a  at any point in my life. I even forget I'm on the spectrum most of the time I'm doing the regular everyday stuff, you know?


----------



## hellbound (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				TylerRVG said:
			
		

> Aspergers (pronounced 'harbin*g*er' or 'mana*g*e', not 'ass-burgers', silly Americans   )



Dr. Hans Asperger was Austrian so it's pronounced with the same "g" as Goebbels, Göring and Gestapo you limey fuck.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				hellbound said:
			
		

> TylerRVG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since Aspergers is Austrian I thought it was pronounced the same way as "Hitler"?


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				spaps said:
			
		

> A-Stump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love a good Lincoln joke.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

I know one less autistic now. 

http://graneyandthepig.wordpress.com/20 ... ve-autism/


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> I know one less autistic now.
> 
> http://graneyandthepig.wordpress.com/20 ... ve-autism/




Why did I know this was going to be about jenny before even clicking on the link?


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> I know one less autistic now.
> 
> http://graneyandthepig.wordpress.com/20 ... ve-autism/



Wow, doesn't that just make you want to slap her? (   )


----------



## CatParty (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Not a-logging if it's true.


----------



## Overcast (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

JesusGodBear.

Has it really been nearly six months since I made this thread already? Crap.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Eh, my brother is on the spectrum. He works as an engineer, so it only really interferes with his personal life/social interaction, not the rest of his life.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

Hi all.

I don't have autism, but I know someone who does, and I'd like some advice on the matter, because my relationship with them has become strained.  I don't know how to proceed because I can't tell if this is a difference between a neurotypical and an autistic, or if he's frankly just a fucking asshole.  

The problem is, in addition to being my friend, we work together in many professional ventures.  When this works, it works fantastically.  It hasn't worked for a while, though.  He misses deadlines. He lies about his workload.  He loses crucial contact information.  There's always an excuse or some extenuating circumstances, but the pattern has been pretty consistent (in a bad way) for a while now.  I decided to come here when I heard him say "Well, if I meant to do something, that's as good as actually doing it, right?"  It was as if those words were coming straight out of Chris's mouth.  I then figured I should talk to people who were closer to both the best and worst of autism before I proceeded.

So what I have here is an autistic friend who's capable of great work, but seems to think he has the option to only work when HE wants to.  No carrot or stick has proven to influence him to fulfill his commitments if he gets distracted.  And what pisses me off most is that this obviously affects me and my workload, and that doesn't seem to affect his decision to work or not-- the fact that doing his job would help me do mine isn't a motivator to him.  Maybe I'm just too neurotypical, but that pisses me off.

So please, I would appreciate any and all insights you could offer.  Thank you all.


----------



## hellbound (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*

The forgetfulness could be autism. The refusal to do anything to mitigate it and the attitude are just being an asshole. If you have explained to him plainly the issues when his failure to meet commitments causes you problems, then I might start finding ways to end the professional relationships if I were you.


----------



## Obnoxion (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: So who else here has autism, or knows someone who has it*



			
				Guardian G.I. said:
			
		

> I live in Belarus, and I haven't met anyone who has autism. Some Russian hipsters who are obsessed with Western pop culture often call themselves Aspergers because they think that simple social awkwardness sounds more glorified when it is referred by an American psychiatric term that is not used by Russian psychiatrists, but I doubt that they actually have Asperger's syndrome. Autistics do exist here, but they are _very_ rare.
> 
> It's rather weird that there are so many people on autistic spectrum in the United States and Canada. Belarus got hit hard by radioactive fallout from the Chernobyl disaster. For a few years after 1986, there was a large spike of registered cases of Down syndrome and other very nasty genetic illnesses among newborn children in the irradiated areas of the country. Russia had to deal with a gigantic rise of alcoholism and drug abuse during the catastrophic period of 1990s. Yet there are very few autistics in Belarus and in Russia (and in other former Soviet republics). A child who gets born with autism is usually regarded with curiosity by people around here (except his peers, who'd bully the hell out of him). It would make sense if autism and other similar syndromes were widespread in our part of of the globe, but why it is so common in America?


Hey man, I live in the neighboring Poland, and share similar observations to yours. I don't think I've ever met anyone who called themselves autistic.

How does one go about identifying such people in real life without being explicitly told that they have autism? I once known that one guy in college who was somehow a bigger motor mouth than me and I talked with him at length about many spergy topics such as video games and various "The Abridged Series" anime fan parodies on YouTube. I suppose he might have been on the spectrum, but other than that, wearing a bit unfashionable, baggy clothes, and seemingly sometimes lacking social inhibition, he appeared perfectly normal to me. I really liked him, too.

A general rule seems to apply that our countries are a few years behind the West in pretty much anything, perhaps including psychology. Now I'm not very worldly, but it's visible on the internet, and I also noticed that during my visits to the Netherlands and England.

I talked about autism with some Poles and they for the most part had no idea what it was. Up until recently, there was virtually no mass media coverage of the condition. An autism awareness foundation was established circa 2011, I think 1990, apparently, but it's only really been active since 2004. I was directed there by a psychologist when she told me she strongly suspected I had Asperger syndrome. She explained to me that she was not qualified to diagnose autism spectrum disorders in adults.

So, while apparently I am touched by the 'Burgers, I need to go to that group's facility to confirm that, but they only have their agencies in Warsaw (the capital city), which is quite a ways from where I live, and there are no alternatives. I just don't feel like I need to go there right now. I mean, that would be a bit expensive, and realistically speaking, what would I gain from an official diagnosis? Besides a sense of certainty about my condition, and having an explanation (but not an excuse) for why I behaved the way I did. There are no tugboats, no laws that offer me any benefits, unlike in the USA. I'd still like to go to that facility one day, just to be sure, but I'd have to get a job first to cover the travel expenses.

I never really communicated well with my peers. I was usually considered weird. I've had trouble maintaining eye contact since I can remember. I've spent most of my life on the computer. I speak in constant creepy monotone. Whether or not I'm actually on the spectrum is an itch that I'd really like to scratch. And hey, if I am, maybe there is some treatment available to help me function normally. This might be really worth it after all...

Basically, I suspect autism/Asperger syndrome might be some kind of "flavor of the month" mental condition that is being overdiagnosed in the West but underdiagnosed here in Central-East Europe because of the low awareness. Probably both.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Oct 14, 2014)

Have another one... this one might not be autism per se, but it's really weird to me, and perhaps someone on the spectrum can at least tell me how close it is.

I had a friend who absolutely refused to enjoy anything she considered "old", be it books, movies, TV shows, vidya, or music.  If it was old, it was bad... and _if it was new, it was automatically good._  This is why I decided to bring it up in this thread... there was a weird similarity between her and Joe Cracker's inability to see how bad his movies were, or Chris's assumption that quality video games began and ended with Sonic.  

To make matters even worse, her definition of "old" was completely arbitrary... old was anything made before around 1998, which at the time was 10 years past.  There was no explaining this, or why it was so significant, and I couldn't make her understand that, to someone in their seventies, the late 90s was still pretty recent to them... so her criteria not only didn't make sense, but it was relative to only her.

Even in cases where the newer version was notably horrible, she would still prefer it over the older one, just by virtue of the fact that it was new.  She liked the Steve Martin version of "The Pink Panther".  She liked when American Idol (barf) made "Walk the Line" popular again, though she had no interest in Johnny Cash version.  She would watch George Clooney as Batman but not Adam West.  I shit you not, and this made sense to her.

Has anyone else known someone like this?


----------



## LordDarkrai (Nov 18, 2014)

My best friend has a mild case of aspergers. It's kind of the reason both him and I are close since we understand each other. Other then that, I know a few others at a transition program that has autism. I might post my experiences about it some other time.


----------



## The_Hissing_Vigilant (Nov 20, 2014)

I've been diagnosed with the spergs when I was eight years old by professinals. I spent time on a ward to get diagnosed too. It was like a boarding school. They had to observe my behaviour in order to confirm the spergers. Diagnosed with ADHD, OCD and Tourette's as well. They didn't really know what I had. So spergers was the main answer. Of diagnoses that would qualify the most funding...perhaps. Too young to remember.

I had weird obsessions. The weirdest was when I had a huge love for Dr. Robotnick. I'm not kidding you. I had really sick fantasies. Thank goodness my parents were strict with my internet use because I would have been somwhere on the Internet archives. You got typical 13-year-old girl and it's not Justin Timberlake or anything like that....it's well....Pingas.

At daycare my mother worked there were some autistic boys. An autistic boy obsessed with toilets and feet.
Their was Jewish boy and had a ritual with this little wicker basket and always had to put it on the back of his head like a yarmulke. He just HAD to have his ritual. That was pretty cute actually. A three-year-old doing this.
Their was a third autistic boy but he was severly autistic, surprisingly way easier than any of the NT kids. He would just say "ice" over and over.  "icheeeehhhhh". He just hummed a lot and played with his hands.

I Have turned out pretty good and things just seem to be getting better. Even better than some of my peers. Not comparing or anything, but just that's the way it is. Someone will always be better off and so on.
Right now I have an obsession with Ronald Reagan and Richard Nixon. Anything Republican. I am a conservative, but it's the American conservatives that gets the spergers going. Not really Stven Harper or the ones in my country. I get these weird sensations in my body. It makes me feel good. It's not sexual. It's more like  him being my leader. A great president who makes me feel Safe. Fatherly love feeling.
It's been going on the past seven years. My shrink from my old town had a kick out it. We think it's hillarious. Why Ronald Reagan? I don't know the spergers works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 20, 2014)

The_Hissing_Vigilant said:


> I've been diagnosed with the spergs when I was eight years old by professinals. I spent time on a ward to get diagnosed too. It was like a boarding school. They had to observe my behaviour in order to confirm the spergers. Diagnosed with ADHD, OCD and Tourette's as well. They didn't really know what I had. So spergers was the main answer. Of diagnoses that would qualify the most funding...perhaps. Too young to remember.
> 
> I had weird obsessions. The weirdest was when I had a huge love for Dr. Robotnick. I'm not kidding you. I had really sick fantasies. Thank goodness my parents were strict with my internet use because I would have been somwhere on the Internet archives. You got typical 13-year-old girl and it's not Justin Timberlake or anything like that....it's well....Pingas.
> 
> ...



I thought most thirteen-year old girls liked pingas?

Also a sperg and also someone who likes Rrrrrrobotnik and Rrrrrrepublicans. I'd post more, but I got to take a shower and get ready for work.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 20, 2014)

Honestly, my nephew has autism.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 22, 2014)

http://cwckiforums.com/members/


----------

